# Standard of Perfection



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

The last series Radar ran will be forever etched in my memory. Water triple with two blinds. He was the first dog out of the first 21 to run the marks as they should have been run. Front footed all three. In two series and 4 blinds we had a total of 6 whistles and two were safety whistles had I left him alone he would have lined two of them. We were a solid team finally. We should be running Quals with an MH behind his name. Anybody that saw him run knew he was a Master Dog and then some.
My avatar is the first bird (flyer) in the first series of that test.
I see Gunner take off for his puppy marks and see the future and hope that we will be as good a team as Radar and I were. It take some time but we will get there.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I want to know more about this team! That is my inspiration too!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

sammydog said:


> I want to know more about this team! That is my inspiration too!


Me too  I really hope I get to watch them this weekend - I'll be working the test but hopefully ..

This team had me sitting completely still, practically holding my breath so I could completely enjoy their teamwork while not breaking their connection ... and I was not the only one affected like that  they really were a beautiful team


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I love watching good teams--the whole package. Gives you something to strive for!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

They truly are a sight to behold. As a steward for many years at our local obedience show I have seen several 200 scores. In a thread by who I don't remember, said people were waiting to see them fail....I can't understand that. I love watching how it is supposed to be and would never wish anyone make a mistake. Same with hunt tests, I have seen wonderful teams work and, yes they are an inspiraton. I would have loved to seen Radar work, I have been know to tear up when I see perfection (or darn near close to it).


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I thought you meant me and Gladys til I saw 'black lab'
:slap:


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Actually, I just thought of it putting laundry in the dryer ... I have felt similar watching a certain team go into the blinds and approaching the line together, calmly and obediently.
They are so cute together and they have matching reddish highlights.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

boomers_dawn said:


> Actually, I just thought of it putting laundry in the dryer ... I have felt similar watching a certain team go into the blinds and approaching the line together, calmly and obediently.
> They are so cute together and they have matching reddish highlights.



Oh, you are too funny!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

boomers_dawn said:


> I thought you meant me and Gladys til I saw 'black lab'
> :slap:


Oh a close second for sure! Especially her going out to her bird; speed, focus & drive all rolled up into one flash of golden girlie


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I always pick out a team in my sports that I set my sights on to achieve their level. Not that I do, but it is always great to have a goal. You can learn so much from watching the good dog/handler teams run in any sport. Not to mention the good ones are far from boring to watch too.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

To any and all trainer/handlers, my hope for you is that you come to understand this one thing, if you learn nothing else. That is that neither dogs nor people _ever_ become perfect. Dogs become *reliable* through sufficient, high quality training. They remain so through maintenance. Any noted imperfection we see in them will usually have been our fault in some way.

EvanG


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

They only know what you teach them. Their mistakes are yours and you can take full ownership for it.


----------

